# Female body piercing!



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Im not a lover of female body piercings and although some do look quite nice in certain Places :wink: I dont think this one can be beaten.










Yes or No ? :roll:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

LOL....i'd like to pierce a few female bodies....


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Is that Jane off Rainbow. :?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

In my experience it is men who talk more than women!! I know of only one woman who can talk for England, sorry: for Germany. That's my sister :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> In my experience it is men who talk more than women!! I know of only one woman who can talk for England, sorry: for Germany. That's my sister :roll:


Great mod , but Dani you know ...no better not :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience it is men who talk more than women!! I know of only one woman who can talk for England, sorry: for Germany. That's my sister :roll:
> ...


Oh wise one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


scared more like


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> scared more like


You don't look as if you are easily scared :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > scared more like
> ...


I am by women who talk a lot


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

CHADTT said:


> Is that Jane off Rainbow. :?:


No its Zippy. :roll: 
wouldnt like to get my knob stuck in that zip oooeerrr.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You don't look as if you are easily scared :roll:
> ...


My sister would scare silly in that case. Thank god I'm not like her :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Strange? beautiful? Or strange and beautiful?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Imagine if you got caught in a door or on an escalator.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

garyc said:


> Strange? beautiful? Or strange and beautiful?


Good for holding on with


----------

